
Problems with Lisp - nickb
http://blog.jrock.us/articles/Problems with Lisp.pod
======
gruseom
_In conclusion, I really don't understand what the problem is here._

I think it's just that this:

    
    
      (setf (gethash "foo" *hash*) "OH HAI")
    

is verbose and funny-looking compared to:

    
    
      hash["foo"] = "OH HAI"

------
jrockway
Note, most of the discussion is taking place on this duplicate:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=449345>

